# Help! Blackie got attacked last night!



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I found our feral chicken, Blackie, with her back attacked by something last night - 3"x1" patch of skin missing and some puncture wounds (medium depth). I have her in a secure area with some water, but not sure what to do to make her more comfortable. We poured some honey all over the area just to get something on it. Is there anything else I can do?

I would take a picture but I don't want to stress her out more than needed - will try to get one later...


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

How is she acting? Has the bleeding stopped? It is strange that something attacked her like that and didn't kill her! It makes me think it was a domestic animal.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sure it was. there are lots of semi domestic strays around.

she's bright eyed, and still quite spritely. from afar, her back end looks like a chemical burn....

ok, I have a game plan and will do it a little later. let her de-stress for a little bit.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  So sorry Ni....if she needs antibiotics, she can have Tylan 200....


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I think vetricyn gel spray can be used on chickens. Will help with the healing and help prevent infection.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So sorry. Hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i don't have those things.....

game plan:

- rinse off the honey with diluted ocean water (apparently honey holds in tetanus...)
- rinse then when calendula tea (it's antiseptic and healing)
- make paste of slippery elm powder and apply as it is a heal-all
- cayenne and garlic for shock

tea is seeping and cooling....so we're just about ready to spring into action...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry, hope your little friend gets better soon.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> i don't have those things.....
> 
> game plan:
> 
> ...


Excellent plan! We had a chicken who was severely injured on her back about a year ago. I treated her with calendula tea and a garlic infusion. She made a total recovery and is as happy as can be.

Let us know how she's doing. It sounds like you have things under control.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so we completed the game plan....now we wait.

it sounds like she has fluid in her lungs....  bf said to give her the night and see what happens. she's still pretty spritely, so that's a good sign. i'll drench her some water later tonight.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Unfortunately, If there's one thing I've learned from hens, it's that they try until their last breath to act as normal as they can. It's their instinct, so if I was you I would not trust her condition on how she's acting, rather than the acual wounds..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there something you can give that acts as an antibiotic for her respiratory system?


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Have any comfrey root/leaves/powder? That is an excellent topical & internal healer, too  Poor chicky :chick:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Blackie is in chicken heaven. :tears: she's the first feral I've really tamed. her attitude will be missed. she's now buried under a papaya tree. thank you all for your help and kind words. :hug:


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Chickens do not have the same valve system to their respiratory system as we do so if she has fluid on her lungs, you can turn her upside down and drain it out. As long as this is done calmly and gently she shouldn't stress too much as they also go into a sort of trance when upside down. Don't keep her there for too long in one go, just 20 seconds or so, several times throughout the day until she is clear. If she is not clear after three 'drains' then she may have a punctured lung and it is re-filling. As long as it is not too bad, it will heal in time. 

Incidentally, because of this difference in their valve system, be careful with drenching as they will not simply cough fluid out of their lungs if you get it in there by accident. You need to make sure you get the tube/syringe past the hole in the back of the throat that leads to the lungs.....full tubing is a safer method x


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: So sorry Ni


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

happyhogs said:


> Chickens do not have the same valve system to their respiratory system as we do so if she has fluid on her lungs, you can turn her upside down and drain it out. As long as this is done calmly and gently she shouldn't stress too much as they also go into a sort of trance when upside down. Don't keep her there for too long in one go, just 20 seconds or so, several times throughout the day until she is clear. If she is not clear after three 'drains' then she may have a punctured lung and it is re-filling. As long as it is not too bad, it will heal in time.
> 
> Incidentally, because of this difference in their valve system, be careful with drenching as they will not simply cough fluid out of their lungs if you get it in there by accident. You need to make sure you get the tube/syringe past the hole in the back of the throat that leads to the lungs.....full tubing is a safer method x


Oh gosh, I'm so sorry. We cross posted there. Sorry for your loss. Big hugs x


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. it's ok, things happen. when I was washing her down, I could see the real extent of her wounds and they were BAD. it was 3 inches long, and 2 inches wide just about her tail, feathers and skin missing and puncture wounds were fairly deep. there were wounds around her vent and to her side body as well. after seeing that, I figured it would have been a miracle if she survived.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor baby


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. Funny how a chicken can grab your heart isn't it

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry! : (


----------

